# Grammar



## oswaldies (Mar 18, 2015)

I understand that the bell tree wants you to use good grammar and you get bells when you do, blah blah, but what if some people don't know how to use correct grammar, or it's hard for them, isn't that kind of offensive?


----------



## Oblivia (Mar 18, 2015)

Using proper grammar won't contribute to earning more bells.  It's all about the length of your post: the longer the post, the more TBT you earn.


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 18, 2015)

If they're obviously spamming on top of their question/comment etc then it's more annoying. Some people I feel add a ton of crap on top of their post which looks a ton like farming :/


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 18, 2015)

Oblivia said:


> Using proper grammar won't contribute to earning more bells.  It's all about the length of your post: the longer the post, the more TBT you earn.



Oh, I thought they did?
I almost got banned for using bad grammar!
And I thought they just wanted you to use good grammar so when you do they give you more bells to encourage you too
I'm not saying that's a bad thing~


----------



## Moddie (Mar 18, 2015)

I also thought grammar came into play when earning bells through posts.
Anyway, I try not to judge anyone by their use of grammar, they could be dyslexic or English might not be their first language. I think the poster's point is what should be considered. By this I mean whether they're on topic or not, and if their post contributes to the conversation at hand. That being said, it can be irritating when people 'p0st liek dis' on purpose even when they're trying to be funny.


----------



## Zane (Mar 18, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Oh, I thought they did?
> I almost got banned for using bad grammar!



if your posts are nearly illegible they might count it as spamming ??
 i use bad grammar 99% of the time on here and never got in trouble for it o_o


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 18, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Oh, I thought they did?
> I almost got banned for using bad grammar!
> And I thought they just wanted you to use good grammar so when you do they give you more bells to encourage you too
> I'm not saying that's a bad thing~


The bell count isn't based on character length, I'm pretty sure about word count (tested when breaking down the TBTB formula; I need to finish that project sometime). It really depends on the situation when bad grammar is tolerated. If you're blatantly using it when you can easily write like how I am typing right now, dealing out punishment is justified IMO. But if it's not your first language or you're in a rush, that's not a problem at all IMO.


----------



## Locket (Mar 18, 2015)

Just as long as you do this:

Bob ate ice cream

instead of this:

bob ate ice cream 

OR

u r a qt

JUST CAPITALIZE PLEASE.


----------



## Jake (Mar 18, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> Just as long as you do this:
> 
> Bob ate ice cream
> 
> ...


i will type how i want thank u dis is murrica!!!!!!!!


----------



## Javocado (Mar 18, 2015)

Jake. said:


> i will type how i want thank u dis is murrica!!!!!!!!



jake yes u tell em boss


----------



## Locket (Mar 18, 2015)

Jake. said:


> i will type how i want thank u dis is murrica!!!!!!!!



I can understand you, it just bugs me when you do it to every word.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 18, 2015)

inkling said:


> y?



That isn't witty or clever.


----------



## Locket (Mar 18, 2015)

inkling said:


> y?



I have weird pet peeves. I hate it when I see town names and stuff like:


bob hyrule <--- I hate it


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 18, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> Just as long as you do this:
> 
> Bob ate ice cream
> 
> ...



u don tell me wat2do


----------



## tobi! (Mar 18, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> Just as long as you do this:
> 
> Bob ate ice cream
> 
> ...



r u the grammar god or something


----------



## Locket (Mar 18, 2015)

Norski said:


> r u the grammar god or something



Maybe. 

But I hate the lessons. I don't give a shiz on commas. 





Ω <--- I don't even know how I made this


----------



## Sholee (Mar 18, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> Just as long as you do this:
> 
> Bob ate ice cream
> 
> ...



what about people who can't use they're, their, or there correctly?


----------



## tae (Mar 18, 2015)

i used to add so much effort to what i'd type online, but now a days i prefer to not bother with it.
i very rarely capitalize now, and i've fallen victim to quite a few acronyms. i don't think it's annoying to anyone- but if it was an issue i think there's worse things on forum sites that should really be addressed than people who have less than efficient grammar.

it's one thing if it's completely illiterate, but you have to also take into consideration that english is not everyone's first tongue.
many people know english as a secondary language.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 19, 2015)

Moddie said:


> I also thought grammar came into play when earning bells through posts.
> Anyway, I try not to judge anyone by their use of grammar, they could be dyslexic or English might not be their first language. I think the poster's point is what should be considered. By this I mean whether they're on topic or not, and if their post contributes to the conversation at hand. That being said, it can be irritating when people 'p0st liek dis' on purpose even when they're trying to be funny.





taesaek said:


> i used to add so much effort to what i'd type online, but now a days i prefer to not bother with it.
> i very rarely capitalize now, and i've fallen victim to quite a few acronyms. i don't think it's annoying to anyone- but if it was an issue i think there's worse things on forum sites that should really be addressed than people who have less than efficient grammar.
> 
> it's one thing if it's completely illiterate, but you have to also take into consideration that english is not everyone's first tongue.
> many people know english as a secondary language.



Literally put my thoughts into words you two~  I can't believe how many people don't seem to get that making fun of someone's grammar/spelling is totally rude?? Like, you know what they meant - so you're either dismissing what they're actually saying by pointing this stuff out, or just being completely up yourself. Look at me and my perfect; English as a first language, educated, able-bodied, grammar


----------



## Murray (Mar 19, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> I understand that the bell tree wants you to use good grammar and you get bells when you do, blah blah, but what if some people don't know how to use correct grammar, or it's hard for them, isn't that kind of offensive?



you understand wrong in all the ways. the only thing offensive is your font oops


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 19, 2015)

Sholee said:


> what about people who can't use they're, their, or there correctly?



Don't get me started on "their, there, they're" or "to, too, two" or any of the other MILLION spelling mistakes I see everywhere. LOL

I really cringe when I see "should of" instead of "should've" and when people say "loose" when they mean "lose."  When someone says they want to "loose weight," I have to bite my tongue.


----------



## Leela (Mar 19, 2015)

Bad grammar annoys me, but I don't think you should be punished for it (as long as it's not completely illiterate). To penalise people for bad grammar would be unfair as some find English easier than others. That being said, I wish some people would at least try to use correct grammar as not everyone makes an effort, it seems.



Tap Dancer said:


> Don't get me started on "their, there, they're" or "to, too, two" or any of the other MILLION spelling mistakes I see everywhere. LOL
> 
> I really cringe when I see "should of" instead of "should've" and when people say "loose" when they mean "lose."  When someone says they want to "loose weight," I have to bite my tongue.



Or when someone opens 'there' gates...


----------



## Lock (Mar 19, 2015)

Sometimes my phone makes grammar choices for me. I'm pretty sure I've lost several bells from going back to edit autocorrects that flew under my radar. 

I also use yer instead of your/you're and the occasional fer instead of for.  This is because back when I played Chrono Cross I rather liked the character Kid and would try to imitate her. Over time it just stuck because I found it easier to type then double checking if I wrote the right word. 

I consider the forum atmosphere to be more of a casual one, so I don't expect every post to be flawless. That would be silly, but there are moments were a slight grammar slip-up can create a lot of confusion. I normally just chalk it up to the mix of laziness, technology quirks, foreigners and ages differences so I don't see why you would get in trouble unless you were using it to be a troll.


----------



## Classygirl (Mar 19, 2015)

Some people are also unable to use a computer, as an adult with a Master's Degree in English and Literature, it does hurt when I must use a voice to text that does not punctuate well and will put the wrong types of spellings as mentioned above. I am not a child, and am typing this on my iPad by hand with my fingertips which I can't feel to make sure it is legible and accurate as much so as it can be. I can not always do this, so unless it is something purposeful I hope it really is not that large of an issue. As using the microphone is easier and to edit it by hand even a paragraph can take a half hour. I did not know you lost points for editing if I see a small mistake I will but generally it just makes me feel embarrassed if it is pointed out. I also as I speak and do like to communicate will try to explain a question or answer so it is understandable and had people get angry if a post is longer than a two sentence question or response, I know some people care a lot about TBT but I just come here for the interaction and community which has always been nice to me for the most part. When not I used to try to explain but now I just assume it is someone young if they write a response to a question that it is silly or something but having almost finished a Doctorate before things got worse I guess I get sad when it is brought up as I used to teach college students proper writing skills...anyway it seems to have coincided with another issue of younger players and I guess I just want people to know as an over 30, barely, but yes adult I don't want lumped in that category. As my mind is fine, anyway I see so much about it lately that as I consider most long time users here friends I don't like talking about it but felt I should just so people know...if it is something I say and someone responds that there is a reason and I do apologize for any irritation. Anyway now it is out there, not mentioning it ever again, I hate doing it, but if people who know me see it is me I would prefer if you would just let it slide. Ok back to the microphone that was hard, but it is like when you use your phone and it alters or replaces and it doesn't do punctuation well I just speak and then go add the periods. Thanks all for understanding it is a game chat site but I also like people to know I know my field of study regardless of the mistakes they bother me as much or more than anyone as I want everything correct as well... Ok now back to the fun stuff, I am insecure on it though so hope it is not me people refer to at times, only reason am doing an explain so I can avoid it coming up again with me anyways. I really like it here and would hate to think I annoy anyone is all.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 19, 2015)

i'm no classy girl but honestly, people shouldn't care as much as they do.


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 19, 2015)

I Hate It When Ppl Post Like This Hah

But I do have to agree, some people that are not fluent in English don't necessarily need to have proper grammar.
I mean, they should  at least try to use commas and periods and the like, but when blind or dyslexic or non-English people try to type, I mean, just give them slack. If English speaking people were all 'lolz wher is the toilat' then I would be all up in their buisness.
Also, I HATE when people make their posts like 1 text size and in cyan, it's like they're trying to make me blind. I'm perfectly fine if you use red as a text color, but just..if it isn't l legible, why post? Why do you  even want to post it like that? Are you TRYING to illustrate, oh, look I'm all shy and beautiful and I don't do any harm, or are you trying to make a statement? If you have fat fingers like me, it's okay to make a mistake like 'I love your post, it so cutr', it's technically still legible.
Whatever, listen to me rant,
But I think you should have SOME form of grammar, wether it be a period or proper punctuation.


----------



## Murray (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't see why you have to right to care about other people's grammar on the internet, like most of the time they aren't even directing their words towards you so they have no need to try and impress or even satisfy your petty peeves that make you twitch otherwise.


----------



## Lock (Mar 20, 2015)

I think there was an era of time where the majority of text messages consisted of things like "2" "U" and such. Those gd Nokia phones made everyone sound ridiculous, yet we prided ourselves on how cool it was to reduce our language skills. I'm sure if I was to read through one of my old phones, I'd prolly feel embarrassed for myself and my friends. Some of us eventually grew out of it. I think the way the internet has evolved language is interesting and technology has it's hand in it as well. 

It's fairly easy to misunderstand someone's intensions on the internet so I think it's important to give people the benefit of the doubt sometimes. But in that respect you should also take responsibility for how you communicate because it's only a benefit for yerself and those you wish to interact with. Things run more smoothly when everyone puts some effort in their presence as a community. Also, it's always better to politely ask someone to clarify/edit than to belittle them... Cause some battles aren't worth fighting over. A person who is more passionate about the English language may be misunderstood for being condescending where another person who is too relaxed can be viewed as stupid. 

Or you could be like Rachael Ray:


----------



## oath2order (Mar 20, 2015)

Lockfancy said:


> Or you could be like Rachael Ray:



Ah yes, another lesson as to why commas are extremely important.


----------



## JJarmon (Mar 20, 2015)

TBT is only trying to keep itself from becoming another ACC which is full of useless posts, impolite users, and bad grammar. I don't think that any of the staff is upset with someone who is dyslexic, young, or the like. They would probably only have a problem with you if you only if you were posting continuous text speak and memes, but hey, that's what the Basement is for.


----------



## Lock (Mar 20, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Ah yes, another lesson as to why commas are extremely important.







Commas could save a life.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 20, 2015)

i think typing like this is ok as long as you can understand what is bein said
Typing like this is too formal for me.
but when it becomes too '2002 teenager texting' style, then its like.... what are u sayin.
your/youre and there/their/theyre should be correct tho. if not, ppl think that you dont know how to talk/think/use a keyboard right
also ppl who dont correct their spelling mistakes are like,,, why


----------



## oath2order (Mar 20, 2015)

Lockfancy said:


> Commas could save a life.



[Sarah Mclachlan music playing in the background]


----------



## Murray (Mar 20, 2015)

also remember there's no incorrect way of using a language as long as the meaning is understood!!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 20, 2015)

Murray said:


> also remember there's no incorrect way of using a language as long as the meaning is understood!!



Eye through a ball at there how's.

Wii eight meet four dinner last knight.

Correct.


----------



## alesha (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm young and my friend who sits next to me in school is terribly dyslexic (I peek at her work and my brain gets confused with the right spelling and hers) she is super n8ce, kind, helpful, cheerful, ect.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Classygirl said:


> Some people are also unable to use a computer, as an adult with a Master's Degree in English and Literature, it does hurt when I must use a voice to text that does not punctuate well and will put the wrong types of spellings as mentioned above. I am not a child, and am typing this on my iPad by hand with my fingertips which I can't feel to make sure it is legible and accurate as much so as it can be. I can not always do this, so unless it is something purposeful I hope it really is not that large of an issue. As using the microphone is easier and to edit it by hand even a paragraph can take a half hour. I did not know you lost points for editing if I see a small mistake I will but generally it just makes me feel embarrassed if it is pointed out. I also as I speak and do like to communicate will try to explain a question or answer so it is understandable and had people get angry if a post is longer than a two sentence question or response, I know some people care a lot about TBT but I just come here for the interaction and community which has always been nice to me for the most part. When not I used to try to explain but now I just assume it is someone young if they write a response to a question that it is silly or something but having almost finished a Doctorate before things got worse I guess I get sad when it is brought up as I used to teach college students proper writing skills...anyway it seems to have coincided with another issue of younger players and I guess I just want people to know as an over 30, barely, but yes adult I don't want lumped in that category. As my mind is fine, anyway I see so much about it lately that as I consider most long time users here friends I don't like talking about it but felt I should just so people know...if it is something I say and someone responds that there is a reason and I do apologize for any irritation. Anyway now it is out there, not mentioning it ever again, I hate doing it, but if people who know me see it is me I would prefer if you would just let it slide. Ok back to the microphone that was hard, but it is like when you use your phone and it alters or replaces and it doesn't do punctuation well I just speak and then go add the periods. Thanks all for understanding it is a game chat site but I also like people to know I know my field of study regardless of the mistakes they bother me as much or more than anyone as I want everything correct as well... Ok now back to the fun stuff, I am insecure on it though so hope it is not me people refer to at times, only reason am doing an explain so I can avoid it coming up again with me anyways. I really like it here and would hate to think I annoy anyone is all.



I'm on a tablet


----------



## tsantsa (Mar 20, 2015)

I think that my grammar is pretty bad, especially whilst using "There,They're,Their and There, I am so bad at that,but just because someone has bad grammar, doesn't mean they should be judged.


----------



## alesha (Mar 20, 2015)

I know...I feel sorry for my friend; she is very clever, but dyslexic,  she gats bullied for it but at the same time, extremely popular.


----------



## Murray (Mar 20, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Eye through a ball at there how's.
> 
> Wii eight meet four dinner last knight.
> 
> Correct.



If correct language was only defined by non-existent pre-set rules than it wouldn't be able to evolve and adapt. The reason we aren't speaking ye old english is so we can better express what we mean in regards to new subjects that weren't around back then. So you can't say to someone "No, you have to speak/type like this else it's wrong" but rather if you don't understand what they mean than it is likely that they are using poor language to express what they want in the context.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm fine with whatever as far as grammar goes. I use whichever style I feel like, usually depending on how tired or hurried I am.

But my only peeve is when people somehow misspell "definitely" as "defiantly".


----------

